# Fit 4mm Id Line On 6mm Regulator Barb



## Silvern (3/12/12)

Ok, so clearly this would be easier if I had 6mm ID line instead of 4mm, but I have 25m of 4mm line so trying to give it a shot.

So far I have managed to get line on to two out of five barbs on my regulator by heating up the line in boiling water first. I've secured with a hose clamp but I understand that this really isn't an ideal setup.

Anyone got any tips for getting 4mm ID/8mm OD beer line on to 6mm barbs?

Thanks,


----------



## stux (3/12/12)

LittleBrewer said:


> Ok, so clearly this would be easier if I had 6mm ID line instead of 4mm, but I have 25m of 4mm line so trying to give it a shot.
> 
> So far I have managed to get line on to two out of five barbs on my regulator by heating up the line in boiling water first. I've secured with a hose clamp but I understand that this really isn't an ideal setup.
> 
> ...



Try using a 5mm screw driver or something to stetch the end of the hose first

At least you won't need hose clamps 

(its hard enough to get 5mm on 6mm barbs...)


----------



## Logman (3/12/12)

I've got two large barbs and use a hair dryer and a round pen or similar. Shove the pen in while the line is warm, then turn the tap on it with the pen inside.


----------



## gravey (3/12/12)

Needle nose pliers work well - heat up as much as you can using a hairdryer or boiling water, insert pliers, pull handles out to stretch. Works a treat. Generally I get bigger ID for gas though and go John Guest fittings wherever possible


----------



## stux (3/12/12)

gravey said:


> Needle nose pliers work well - heat up as much as you can using a hairdryer or bliling water, insert pliers, pull handles out to stretch. Works a treat.



This



> Generally I get bigger ID for gas though and go John Guest fittings wherever possible



And this


----------



## pk.sax (3/12/12)

Be wary of JG directly on the regulator (touching the metal reg).... Cracked on me twice  down the line JG was ok.


----------



## Nick JD (3/12/12)

Watch your hands too. The reg connector has bloody sharp edges on the micromatic - I chiseled a chunk off my finger with a 5mm ID fitting ... nearly on, nearly on - SLIP.


----------



## GuyQLD (3/12/12)

Had that same experience yesterday Nick.


----------



## Batz (3/12/12)

GuyQLD said:


> Had that same experience yesterday Nick.




Anyone who has not done that has never set up a keg system.


----------



## woodwormm (3/12/12)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-4-Bsp-Male-8M...8#ht_1238wt_919

this FTW


----------



## barls (3/12/12)

swearing and lots of effort


----------



## Florian (3/12/12)

If you've managed to get two on you should be able to do the rest as well, just be patient and make sure your water is really boiling while immersing the line.


----------



## mfeighan (4/12/12)

you can make anything fit with enough lube....


----------



## geneabovill (4/12/12)

Mikey said:


> you can make anything fit with enough lube....



Prison pillow talk...


----------



## Nick JD (4/12/12)

Mine's on by the skin of its teeth! Doesn't leak. As far as my girly fingers could get it on.


----------



## Nick JD (4/12/12)

Here's my solution to the CPBF needing a fat line or a JG fitting. Inner diameter? Meh!  Beer line. Doesn't leak.

EDIT: I can give cheap STD tests too if you need them.


----------



## sponge (4/12/12)

printed forms section said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-4-Bsp-Male-8M...8#ht_1238wt_919
> 
> this FTW



Are they essentially a SS JG-style fitting?

Definitely looks the goods if thats the case


----------



## stux (4/12/12)

sponge said:


> Are they essentially a SS JG-style fitting?
> 
> Definitely looks the goods if thats the case



I found they leaked... JG ones didn't


----------

